# Royal Dunes HHI 3 Bedrooms 8/15-8/22 $499



## mace (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.diamondresorts.com/royal-dunes

I actually have two units booked for this interval.  I have another two starting on Aug 16 through Aug 23. Each are listed for $499 or best offer.  Note I normally rent these units for more than 2.5 times this price.  I accept PayPal and will send confirmation prior to invoicing.  The units are located in Port Royal Plantation on Hilton Head Island.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 8, 2015)

I sent you an email yesterday.


----------



## tandt (Aug 12, 2015)

I am very interested please let me know if still available


----------



## penny1234567890 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Wonderful Time*

Hello Mace:

We had a wonderful time 8/15/2015-8/22/2015@Royal Dunes


----------

